# San-Ai Japanese watch



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Noseying around on ebay and I came across this watch http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SAN-AI-vintage-watch-automatic-diver-RARE-/141809700546?hash=item2104844ec2:g:4BQAAOSwT5tWKmva










Not interested in buying it but it interested me enough to google the name as I had never heard of it. Google just takes me back to the ebay advert any Japanese experts who could give me some info as I am always interested in Japanese watches.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

I've never seen this model before, and my speciality is Citizen, but I couldn't resist a bit of detective work  I reckon this is a Ricoh watch, First clue is the crowns, which look to be signed with the Ricoh 'R'. Having noticed this, I took a look at the movement:










And here is an example of a Ricoh automatic:










(pics from the internet)

They look the same to me.

So this looks to me that Ricoh, which took over Takano watches I believe, produced this for the San-Ai company. I've found references to three Japanese San-Ai companies, one was formed in 1983 which is way too late, one is a petro-chemical company (don't know when formed) and another was formed in 1958, now makes specialist laundry equipment. Although I have seen watches with a company logo on them to advertise the brand or to give to long serving employees, this one is unusual since the rotor is specially made and there is a logo on the dial and back.

The use of 'waterproof' means that this is probably from the late 1960s, very early 1970s at the latest.

There's an example of a very similar Ricoh diver with same movement (with same hands too) here: http://uhrforum.de/ricoh-nr-15-vintage-im-diver-design-ca-1970-ricoh-r60-kaliber-t50118

Stephen


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2016)

Morris Minor said:


> I've never seen this model before, and my speciality is Citizen, but I couldn't resist a bit of detective work  I reckon this is a Ricoh watch, First clue is the crowns, which look to be signed with the Ricoh 'R'. Having noticed this, I took a look at the movement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice bit of detective work there, well done, interesting stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice detective work Morris Minor I had spotted the R on the crowns so guessed it could be a Ricoh. As to San-ai I think it might be a rebadged Ricoh for a market where Ricoh or something similar was already in use as a local brand. Much like the cartoon Top Cat was rebranded Boss Cat in Britain because there was already a brand of cat food with the same name.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Could be right - Citizens were (sometimes at least) branded Kyoto in France.

Stephen


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

its a god looking watch :yes:


----------

